# Best 8 String Guitar



## Lord RG7321 (May 20, 2010)

Hey guys! This is just a thread im starting cause im sort of bored and Im thinking of going for an 8 string. I have been wanting an 8 string for a while, but never found the right one for me. 

I used Schecter but didnt like it. The neck was too thick and i didnt like the overall vibe and feel for it.

I used Ibanez but they only have 2 of them. The RG2228 is great but i would like a longer scale and cheaper price. RGA8 is great too but like i said, i would like a longer scale.

I tried ESP 8 strings, but i dont like the pickup placement on the Carpenters, and the 408 has a 25.5 in scale, which is too short.

I dont know of many more I can recall. 
I think something awesome would be basically Marten Hagstrom's guitar. Its everything perfect in a guitar i think.
















Do you know any guitars like this? If not, any luthiers that can make this? And if i didnt put this in the right place, please forgive me xD
im new
Thanks!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 20, 2010)

Agile offers some single pickup 28"+ scale 8's. 

Other than that just about any luthier/CS doing 8's can make you a guitar similar to that of the guys from Meshuggah.


----------



## Raoul Duke (May 20, 2010)

Look at Agile man, they have alot of 8s on there at the moment

Longer scale, lower price and they play awesome 

Rondo Music Electric Guitars

Edit - Ninja'd


----------



## RG7 (May 20, 2010)

Agile Intrepid 830 RN Charcoal at RondoMusic.com

this is calling your name

this is exactly what you want


----------



## splinter8451 (May 20, 2010)

RG7 said:


> Agile Intrepid 830 RN Charcoal at RondoMusic.com
> 
> this is calling your name
> 
> this is exactly what you want



Wow you are correct. I have never seen a more Meshuggah looking Agile. And it is a 30 inch scale. 

OP, go for this.  My friend has an 828 Intrepid and it is great.


----------



## diadorastriker (May 20, 2010)

*mod edit: don't try to sell stuff outside the classifieds*


----------



## thefool (May 20, 2010)

RG7 said:


> Agile Intrepid 830 RN Charcoal at RondoMusic.com
> 
> this is calling your name
> 
> this is exactly what you want



that finish looks quite blotchy...


----------



## Werwolf999 (May 20, 2010)

thefool said:


> that finish looks quite blotchy...



I've got to agree w/ you. Looks like it was applied w/ a sponge or something.


----------



## Lord RG7321 (May 20, 2010)

RG7 said:


> Agile Intrepid 830 RN Charcoal at RondoMusic.com
> 
> this is calling your name
> 
> this is exactly what you want



im really digging but i agree with the look.. but i love it dude thanks for showing me this! I will DEFINITELY look on this one


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 20, 2010)

Lord RG7321 said:


> you know im digging it but im just not a fan of Maple fingerboards... im more of an ebony or rosewood... unless if i contact Rondo and maybe he will change it for me (which is highly doubted)
> 
> if he is for a price then i swear i will buy one tomorrow



There are Intrepids with Ebony boards, they just might not have any in stock at the moment in that particular color/pickup configuration, but they do exist. 

You should e-mail Kurt, though keep in mind they don't do custom orders, unless it's through the custom shop which is something else entirely.


----------



## Lord RG7321 (May 20, 2010)

Oh hahaha! I wrote that before i looked at it thinking it would be the one with a Maple Fretboard... i got pwned xD sorry 
but yea i like it! I was even LOVING this one here

That with some BareKnuckles and its a god...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 20, 2010)

thefool said:


> that finish looks quite blotchy...


 


Werwolf999 said:


> I've got to agree w/ you. Looks like it was applied w/ a sponge or something.


 

 at first i though the body was made of pine


----------



## Werwolf999 (May 20, 2010)

Lord RG7321 said:


> Oh hahaha! I wrote that before i looked at it thinking it would be the one with a Maple Fretboard... i got pwned xD sorry
> but yea i like it! I was even LOVING this one here
> 
> That with some BareKnuckles and its a god...



Try out the stock pups before you drop your money on some replacements. You might like them.


----------



## thefool (May 21, 2010)

agreed, my buddy has an agile 8 and the pickups are awesome!


----------



## dreamsfrag (May 21, 2010)

RG7 said:


> Agile Intrepid 830 RN Charcoal at RondoMusic.com
> 
> this is calling your name
> 
> this is exactly what you want



out-of-stock !!!


----------



## ra1der2 (May 21, 2010)

dreamsfrag said:


> out-of-stock !!!



Guilty... Muhuhuhahahah 

Now I have to sell another one of my herd though


----------



## BlackMetalVenom (May 21, 2010)

ra1der2 said:


> Guilty... Muhuhuhahahah
> 
> Now I have to sell another one of my herd though



Fucking ninja'd you man.
But then why doesn't it say it's out of stock?


----------



## PnKnG (May 21, 2010)

BlackMetalVenom said:


> Fucking ninja'd you man.
> But then why doesn't it say it's out of stock?



Press add to basket. Than it will take you to your basket and it will say on the very top of the page that the guitar is out of stock.


----------



## Lord RG7321 (May 21, 2010)

Well thats ok for me at least cause i got no money for it atm, but soon xD


----------



## ra1der2 (May 21, 2010)

FWIW I grabbed that hours before I saw it talked about on here. I saw it available early yesterday afternoon and actually was hesitant at first. I don't need another guitar but what sets that one apart is the RW board, they are usually maple, so I figured... I'll let it go for now and if it's still there later tonight it's meant to be and I'm snagging it. A good 7 hours passed by the time I went back and found it still available, which is usually plenty of time for it to be taken if you're familiar with how fast the rouge guitars posted for sale on rondo go. Then I came here a few hours later and saw this thread, so technically not Ninja'd, but still


----------



## ShreddingDragon (May 21, 2010)

Congrats ra1der2. _Killer_ looking guitar, and with the 30" scale and that price tag...awesome.


----------



## Wookieslayer (May 21, 2010)

ra1der2 said:


> FWIW I grabbed that hours before I saw it talked about on here. I saw it available early yesterday afternoon and actually was hesitant at first. I don't need another guitar but what sets that one apart is the RW board, they are usually maple, so I figured... I'll let it go for now and if it's still there later tonight it's meant to be and I'm snagging it. A good 7 hours passed by the time I went back and found it still available, which is usually plenty of time for it to be taken if you're familiar with how fast the rouge guitars posted for sale on rondo go. Then I came here a few hours later and saw this thread, so technically not Ninja'd, but still



better see a NGD


----------



## Lord RG7321 (May 22, 2010)

I made a sketch of what i think is like a jesus-guitar


----------



## Werwolf999 (May 23, 2010)

Lord RG7321

Can you do a mock up of an Iceman w/ a fixed bridge and passives?


----------



## ittoa666 (May 23, 2010)

Lord RG7321 said:


> I made a sketch of what i think is like a jesus-guitar



Me too!


----------



## Werwolf999 (May 23, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Me too!



Still looks like the guy from Meshuggah.


----------



## Lord RG7321 (May 23, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAA!!!!! Holy Shit i needed that laugh dude.. you just made my day

xD


----------



## 13point9 (May 23, 2010)

check out strictly 7, a Cobra +1 would do what you want i think, for about $1000 check out the site and fill in a quote if your serious about it, Jim should get back to you pretty quick...


----------



## JordanLee (May 23, 2010)

diadorastriker said:


> Im selling my RG2228 for a very reasonable price if you are interested.




Are you still selling it? I'd be interested!


----------



## Dethfield (May 23, 2010)

Ever since i got my Interseptor 828 ive been a firm supporter of Agile. It a really great guitar, and im willing to bet you would be happy with the intrepid mentioned above. Also have you seen they added a few new intrepids recently? Theres one in oceanburst and one in bloodburst and they come with 1 pup.


----------



## diadorastriker (May 23, 2010)

JordanLee said:


> Are you still selling it? I'd be interested!



you have a pm


----------



## Lord RG7321 (May 23, 2010)

Dethfield said:


> Ever since i got my Interseptor 828 ive been a firm supporter of Agile. It a really great guitar, and im willing to bet you would be happy with the intrepid mentioned above. Also have you seen they added a few new intrepids recently? Theres one in oceanburst and one in bloodburst and they come with 1 pup.



Yea dude im really digging them a lot! I saw one in bloodburst with both pickups and a rosewood fingerboard and im really digging it! I want one really badly its just im 14 so getting a job is tough, and my parents say they got no money cause we have a new family member.. a baby. 

So money is pretty tight, but i will definitely be getting one!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 23, 2010)

Werwolf999 said:


> Lord RG7321
> 
> Can you do a mock up of an Iceman w/ a fixed bridge and passives?



Here you go mate:






Aren't I amazing at photoshop? 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/95343-pas-8-organic-ice.html#post1652400


----------



## Variant (May 24, 2010)

I'll take this one thank you!


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 24, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Here you go mate:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




haha I was just about to post pics of that from my photobucket. That fucking guitar should've been mine!


----------



## Werwolf999 (May 24, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> haha I was just about to post pics of that from my photobucket. That fucking guitar should've been mine!



If only I could get the Ibanez people to make a Paul Stanley Iceman in 8....


----------



## Lord RG7321 (May 28, 2010)

Variant said:


> I'll take this one thank you!


 LMFAO!


----------



## Danxile (May 28, 2010)

I have an Agile Interceptor Pro 830 and i fucking am in love with it. I also have 2 les pauls but after playing the 8, its like a totally different instrument. I'm gonna be posting a video review of my guitar with all of the pros and cons so you guys can check that out and make your decision from there


----------



## gr8Har V (Jun 2, 2010)

Agile Interceptor 827 MN Lizard Burst at RondoMusic.com





ITs got a Khaler trem too. fucking epic


----------



## Papa Shank (Jun 2, 2010)

Mine


----------



## saovi (Mar 9, 2011)

Variant said:


> I'll take this one thank you!



Cool concept really - headless with 30" long scale!


----------



## 8sz8 (Mar 14, 2011)

hi lord

the same guitar as morten and fredrik from meshugah plays is not realy available. to get a 30,5 inch scale guitar you have no other choice as get your own custom (as i did).
im very closed to fredrik and i took the measures 8etc.) from his guitar and i went to my guitarmanufacturer, that is the result :


Alexander Andreszka | MY OWN CUSTOM 8 STRING HISTORY Photo Album on Myspace

tomorrow im there again to start my 2nd 8 string project !


----------



## 8sz8 (Mar 14, 2011)

Variant said:


> I'll take this one thank you!



that pic aint real, where is the head of the axe?
i know their guitars, but anyone has his head.


----------



## VinnyLemieux (May 4, 2011)

RG2228 hands down


----------

